# My expanding list



## biothanasis (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi all,

This is my little list:

*Slipper orchids:*
Paphiopedilum charlesworthii (in bloom)
Paphiopedilum rothschildianum x esquerolei 
Pahiopedilum Pinocchio
Pahiopedilum Pinocchio concolor
Phragmipedium Grande


*Non slipper orchids:*
Cycnoches loddigesii
Cattleya intermedia var. punctata x orlata 
Dendr Candys x Two Tones 
Dendrobium Red Bull 
Dendrobium Ceasar stripe 
Promenea rollinsonii
Stanhopea tricornis


... and I am waiting eagerly for some more to arrive from ebay...

Thanks, Thanasis


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2007)

great list you got going there


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 25, 2007)

Ohhhh ahhhhhhhh, Pahiopedilum Pinocchio and a P. Pinocchio concolor. Very nice.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 23, 2007)

New plants added... 

*Slipper orchids*
Paphiopedilum armeniacum x vietnamense (3)
Paphiopedilum Armeni White x emersonii (3)
Paphiopedilum armeniacum x hangianum (2)
Paphiopedilum armeniacum (2)
Paphiopedilum Ho Chi Mingh
Paphiopedilum rothschildianum x malipoense
Paphiopedilum malipoense


*Non slipper orchids*
Eulophia spectabilis
Eulophia graminea
Goedorum citrinum
Habenaria rodocheila 
Nervilia aragoana
Den. Sakol Blue
Cattleya Spotty Pink 
Cattleytonia Jamaika Red 

(The plants that are same species were purchased because they were from ebay auctions in excellent prices)

I really hope they will bloom in the future and be grown well!!!! Wish me luck...


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats - you took the parvi plunge!


----------



## Corbin (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy growing


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 6, 2007)

*New kids on the block....*

Hello,

These are new to my collection! Arrived just today.... Young but healthy...
Paphiopedilum lawrenceanum 
Paphiopedilum vietnamense x kalinae
Paphiopedilum gigantifolium x rothschildianum 
Paphiopedilum vietnamense x glaucophyllum
(Two of them came for free, one of them is P.primulinum)

I am waiting for a Bulbophyllum annandalei X echinolabium, a Noefinetia falcata, 10 bulbs of SPATHOGLOTTIS AFFINIS, 2 bulbs of Pleione formosana and some more I don't remember now...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2007)

If I remember correctly the Pleones may need a winter cool [dry] down. Looks like you're addicted!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 7, 2007)

Some great plants there, you are getting a good collection together and I have to say you've picked some very interesting plants.

I look forward to seeing photos of them in bloom.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 7, 2007)

interesting vietnamense X's!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 7, 2007)

You had Promenea rollinsonii on your first list and not on the second. I hope it didn't die. Last year I tried very hard to find one but never did. Did it ever bloom for you? They are interesting little things to grow.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello all,

Bolero: I hope to see them in bloom too as I 've never had a plant bloomed so far (that is how lucky I am... )The thing is that I had no experience at all, but I guess now I am more aware of what these plants need and which pecies I can grow in my appartment... This forum has also helped me alot... thank you alll....


Grandma M: I still have it, but it's psbs are kind of wrinkled, because it came flowered (they were faded) and had already started to smel some kind of rot. I saved most all the psbs but very few roots! I got it mounted on coconut shell big piece and try to keep it moisty, but I don't know if it's going to work. 
I really need a root booster and protector... Any suggestions?


Thank you all for being so PERFECT...


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2007)

great additions


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 24, 2007)

*Some more....*

*These arrived the previous week... :*
Bulbophyllum s.p. Vietnam
Bulbophyllum echinolabium
Cypripedium flavum (2)
Cypripedium tibeticum
Epidendrum ciliare
Epidendrum garcianum 
Pleione limprichtii (2)

*These are on their way home... *
Mokara Noorah Blue
Vanda Pat`s Delight

I saw some very interesting cyps on ebay, but they are cycle 2 and I am not that confident to get them grow.....  I would love to have them though...


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 24, 2007)

I looked up a photo of the Mokara Noorah Blue you bought. Very nice looking plant. Lucky you that you can try to grow that.


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2008)

This is my growing indoors area... It needs a lot of modification and surely I can make some more space, but I leave it this way till my budget is fine  I do not have the time, too... I also need to enclose it...!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 5, 2008)

interesting growing area pictures. I see your ludisia discolor is in about as good shape as mine usually are (smile) not. all others look good!


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2008)

Hello,

*cnycharles:* This is how it looks for a long time now... It starts new growths and they end up like this...!!!!! What could be the problem?


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2008)

I'm a bad one to ask, because any time i've tried to grow this 'easy' orchid, it dies! I think someone told me I was trying to grow it too cool, but I can't be sure.


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2008)

I did find this on a google search;
http://members.cox.net/lmlauman/osp/html/ludisia1_1.html
it says grow it in moist, houseplant soil and if all the leaves drop except for a few on the end, repot it. 
hope the link helps!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2008)

It's interesting that you've oriented your plants [toward the light] w/ one leave forward instead of both leaves longitudinally along the walls. It fits more plants in but I believe they grow naturally in the latter manner. Re ludisia discolor, take out of houseplant soil and try in sphagnum or coconut coir, also don't overwater I don't think they like too wet. :wink:


----------

